# Packed up for HavaBBQ  ready to gooooooooooo!!!!!!!



## bbally (Feb 23, 2011)

All packed up for the Blow off some Steam escape!!!!!








Case of brisket, case of pork butt, case of back ribs, case of salmon, case of parsley!!!!!!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 23, 2011)

More about the bike lol, have fun


----------



## les3176 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice, have a great time and remember to take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## cowboy andy (Feb 23, 2011)

What about the beer?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Swing by the Big Poppa Smoker booth and tell Big Poppa Hi for me!!  :)

Good luck to you Bob!! Hope you have a great time..


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Bob

Have a great run man - I wish I could be there - good luck


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck and have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like an adventure - have fun and good luck!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 24, 2011)

Good Luck Bob!

Todd


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck and have fun


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Feb 24, 2011)

Bring us back a trophy!  Glad you got that parsley to throw the veggie police off your trail


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Have a safe trip, and enjoy the weekend. It's all good my friend.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck Bob, Don't forget the camera!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope you nail Grand Champion....looking forward to pictures of everything


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 25, 2011)

Man Bob your killing me!! Just can't make it this year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Heard it was going to be very big this year!!

How about the Laughlin contest in May. You going to that?


----------

